# Choose display for gaming. 144hz 1 ms



## landstad (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey..

I'm considering buying a new pc screen.
tell me what you think about.

Acer 24" LED Predator GN246HLB

1920x1080, 144Hz, 1ms, 100M:1,
(https://www.komplett.no/acer-24-led-predator-gn246hlb/816989)


What should i think about when i buy new screen?
what's important and not ?
I game cs go, and plans to play games like h1z1, dying ligth and more games.

Thanks for any answears. 
Don't know if this is the rigth place to post this thread,
If your not intrested in HELPING, please do not comment.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't pay attention to DCR (dynamic contrast ratio) figures. They are completely and utterly made up numbers.
Besides that, I avoid Acer products. They are either perfectly fine, or cheaply made and rubbish. There's no inbetween or "average" with Acer


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 26, 2015)

I was just reading on the asus rog forum that a videocard(ok this was a GTX980) 
does not idle properly with a 144Hz monitor, after setting it down to 120Hz solved the problem, I dont know about AMD cards though.


----------



## landstad (Feb 26, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I was just reading on the asus rog forum that a videocard(ok this was a GTX980)
> does not idle properly with a 144Hz monitor, after setting it down to 120Hz solved the problem, I dont know about AMD cards though.


Okey, mabye it's a little early for 144hz tho ?

XFX Radeon R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 Is what i have , is that a amd ?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 26, 2015)

landstad said:


> Okey, mabye it's a little early for 144hz tho ?
> 
> XFX Radeon R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 Is what i have , is that a amd ?



Yes thats AMD


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2015)

landstad said:


> XFX Radeon R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 Is what i have



Not sure that's really good enough for 144hz 1080p, especially for AAA games if you're looking to max out the video settings. For CS and LoL or DotA, it would be good enough. For stuff like Crysis, Dying Light, Far Cry 4 and all that jazz, you'd struggle to go beyond 60FPS.


----------



## landstad (Feb 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Not sure that's really good enough for 144hz 1080p, especially for AAA games if you're looking to max out the video settings. For CS and LoL or DotA, it would be good enough. For stuff like Crysis, Dying Light, Far Cry 4 and all that jazz, you'd struggle to go beyond 60FPS.


I see.

Okey, main game i play is cs go, at the moment.
I have a old 60hz dell 19" now.
question is, would i notice the diffrence with a 120/144 hz screen ?

I remember the old crt screen where you had 100hz,  that was so much nicer than lcd.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2015)

landstad said:


> I see.
> 
> Okey, main game i play is cs go, at the moment.
> I have a old 60hz dell 19" now.
> ...



For CSGO, I reckon you would see a difference. You'd probably get above 60FPS in that game, and provided you start hitting 100FPS+ on a 144hz monitor, the game would feel a hell of a lot smoother. For lightweight games, 120hz is a pretty smooth experience.

It's just that when you lack the horsepower, and you're running at 45-60FPS, those extra 84hz are totally irrelevant.


----------



## landstad (Feb 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> For CSGO, I reckon you would see a difference. You'd probably get above 60FPS in that game, and provided you start hitting 100FPS+ on a 144hz monitor, the game would feel a hell of a lot smoother. For lightweight games, 120hz is a pretty smooth experience.
> 
> It's just that when you lack the horsepower, and you're running at 45-60FPS, those extra 84hz are totally irrelevant.



that answeared my question.

tysm.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2015)

I did a little research. With a 6350 and a 270X, CSGO should run at around 120FPS on "High" preset settings.


----------



## landstad (Feb 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I did a little research. With a 6350 and a 270X, CSGO should run at around 120FPS on "High" preset settings.


That's what i'm looking for.

sweet 

*EDIT:* *Do I benefit from running CSGO in "high" settings ?*


----------



## GeForce Junky (Feb 26, 2015)

I think now is the wrong time to be buying displays for gaming. G-sync and Freesync sound like they are a massive step forward in the right direction, so until the new AMD cards and Freesync have hit the market I would not be buying anything. Unfortunately it looks like Freesync will not be backwards compatible with existing GPUs other than with the 290/290X, so this may not apply to you if you are not ready for a GPU upgrade.


----------



## landstad (Feb 26, 2015)

GeForce Junky said:


> I think now is the wrong time to be buying displays for gaming. G-sync and Freesync sound like they are a massive step forward in the right direction, so until the new AMD cards and Freesync have hit the market I would not be buying anything. Unfortunately it looks like Freesync will not be backwards compatible with existing GPUs other than with the 290/290X, so this may not apply to you if you are not ready for a GPU upgrade.



Okey, Hm. 
Just recently bougth 270X, or it haven't arrived yet, come's tomorrow


----------



## GeForce Junky (Feb 26, 2015)

That's just my opinion. Lack of display smoothness in PC games really annoys me, so when a groundbreaking technology is released that goes a long way to eliminating the problem I find it impossible to ignore. If you had a Nvidia card, I would be highly recommending spending the extra on a G-Sync monitor, but with a low end AMD card, there are no adaptive-sync options. The Acer looks like the best 144hz option for you, but for the same price you could be getting a IPS 27", which might be a nicer match for your limited GPU power, depends if you prefer nice colours or best FPS performance.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 26, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I was just reading on the asus rog forum that a videocard(ok this was a GTX980)
> does not idle properly with a 144Hz monitor, after setting it down to 120Hz solved the problem, I dont know about AMD cards though.


That is exactly the same problem that i had (GTX 770 ) Asus RoG and problem solved in the same way.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2015)

hell and i have a 1080p 60hz 1ms on a R9 290 ... but i rarely use Vsync since in most games (like wow atm) on ultra i circle around 130fps with peak at 200fps 
altho Defiance who have a fixe Vsync (aka: no option to de activate it ) 60fps is kinda the norm 

for a 1080 i would not get above a 120hz if they were cheap as my Philips 273E3LH (paid 195chf i see it listed at 299£ but it was in 2011) specially with a 270X


----------

